# Does brake fluid have an expiration date?



## TexasVWdriver (Nov 29, 2000)

I have two liters of ATE Super Blue Racing Brake Fluid (DOT 4) that I've had for at least 3 years, maybe even 4. The containers have never been opened. Would this fluid still be safe to use?


----------



## JoeVeeDubber (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: Does brake fluid have an expiration date? (TexasVWdriver)*

I think as long as they have been unopened and not exposed to air they are fine for use as new fluid, I might be wrong though!


----------



## Ghobli (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Does brake fluid have an expiration date? (TexasVWdriver)*

as long as you didn't open cans... i will be fine to use.
just in case, before use them, check the color of fluid.
should be super clean transparent blue color
good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IronGTi (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Does brake fluid have an expiration date? (Ghobli)*

most brake fluids up to DOT 3 maybe even DOT 4 are hydroscopic (sp?) which basicaly means it collects moisture from the air, so yes open bottles of brake fluid should be used right away, never buy brake fluid in huge bottles if just topping off, and if only doing a small brake job. The larger ones you but if you are completly flushing the brake fluids out and putting in fresh fluid, which is generaly recommended every 4 years or so i think.
if you have bottles laying around for longer than a week i would properly dispose of them at you locak recycling center.
Alberto


----------

